# Wer hat schon mal nen GM INGAME gesehen?



## Michael_ (31. Juli 2008)

So einmal zur Geschichte wir haben gestern einfach mal wieder angefangen Hyjal zu raiden war ja Mittwoch und reset halt.

Alles lief prima Winterfrost war gleich tot und dann haben wir 20 Minuten Pause gemacht weil jemand unbeding weg musste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .



Dann fragte einer im TS ob man irgendwie Heromarken wieder bekommen könnte falls man was falsches gekauft hat, ich selbst habe das schon gehabt und mir wurden sie per Post zugeschickt und der Gegstand aus meinen Inventar genommen.

Aber das was gestern den 30.7.08 passiert ist übertrifft alles. Wir tryen grad den 2ten Boss Anetheron istn whipe weil 4 Leute nen disco haben, gut alle werden wiederbelebt auf einmal kommt Anetheron???!!!!

Aber er ist net angreifbar und gar nix er ist freundlich gesinnt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

er überbringt unserem Schurken Nimrot die Abzeichen der Gerechtikeit für die er kruz vorher ein Ticket geschrieben hat...

und das hier wars:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Anetheron for the WIN!!! Uns hat niemand geglaubt aber nachdem der GM im Allgemein auch geschrieben hat wurde alle irgendwie gläubiger^^

Ein GM war in MH und hat sich mit uns amüsiert jez meine Frage darf das ein GM eigentlich??^^ ich hab ihn deshalb zensiert will net das er ärger oder so bekommt.

Und wie sehts bei euch aus schon mal nen GM ingame gesehen??? Aja seine Skillung war der Hammer 0/0/0 und er war natürlich ein Blutelft Hexenmeister war ja klar Blizzards lieblings Klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG
Michael


----------



## b1ubb (31. Juli 2008)

Sicher darf das ein GM du hast ja seine hilfe gebraucht bzw. der schurke
jetzt bleibt es ihm überlassen wie er euch hilft.

entweder per wisper
oder eben er zeigt sich und spricht mit euch.

ps: der erste der hier ein fullqoute macht, wird reportet !


----------



## Nexyylol (31. Juli 2008)

LOL son kuhler GM =). Hat er den noch was gedropt?


----------



## Grimdhoul (31. Juli 2008)

LOL deine Drohungen machen mir angst .. ach ne doch nicht .. schade


----------



## Michael_ (31. Juli 2008)

Wir haben ihm nach seinen Loottable gefragt... er meinte er schaut nach aber er konnte uns keine genauern Infos geben meinte er^^

Und er hat mich gefrozt *grml* das war fieß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und wir haben ihm auch gefragt ob er uns so weiterhelfen könne beim Boss (aus Spaß halt^^) er meinte darauf er macht kein Damage, na dann tankt er eben ja natürlich kann er das auch net dann kommt irgendwo aus der letzten Reihe der ist DOOF der kann nix...

Darauf hat der GM gesagt naja ich kann dafür andere Sachen zum Beispiel mir in WOW ein Zoo halten und blubb waren wir alle irgendwelche Viecher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es war einfach übelst geil!


----------



## Nidhogg 2oo8 (31. Juli 2008)

Ich direkt nicht aber ein paar aus meiner Gilde:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie erscheinen wohl eher zu erscheinen, wenn mehrere Leute bei dir sind damit sie sich nen Zoo halten können^^


----------



## Todeshieb (31. Juli 2008)

Neulich waren ich im 2er Arena gegen nen Dudu und nen Schurken. Der Dudu war schnell down - der Schurke hat sich unsichtbar gemacht und sich einfach versteckt - wir haben ihn einfach nicht gefunden. Nach ca. 15 Minuten habe ich ein Ticket an nen GM geschrieben, dass es nicht der Sinn der Arena ist sich zu verstecken, sondern zu kämpfen. Der GM meinte, das wäre konform mit den Arenaregeln. Nach ca. 20 Minuten erschien dann plötzlich ein Priest in der Arena und hat den Schurken sichtbar gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (31. Juli 2008)

Find ich mal Geil, selber habe ich allerdings noch nie einen GM gesehen =(

MFG Nebola


----------



## Tabuno (31. Juli 2008)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Find ich mal Geil, selber habe ich allerdings noch nie einen GM gesehen =(
> 
> MFG Nebola


Geht mir genauso, alles Lucker hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Manowar (31. Juli 2008)

@B1ubb ..ich war schneller ;P

Hab hier auf dem Rechner jetzt keine Screens, aber ich hatte Probleme mit der UBRS Schlüsselq und erstmal sind der GM und ich uns an die Gurgel gegangen und später war Friede, Freude Eierkuchen und er lief die ganze Zeit in UBRS neben mir her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Er durfte natürlich keine Mobs hauen..


----------



## DarkShiyoda (31. Juli 2008)

Sowas ähnliches hab ich schonmal bei nem Maggi run mitbekommen. Wurden auch alles zu Giraffen etc. verwandelt und waren so zu sagen gesheept. Hab bei deinen Screens gesehen, dass du immer noch diesen GM Ticket Display bug hast. Dieser wird durch den Titan Panel verursacht. War zumindest bei mir der Fall. Hier ist der Download für eine neuere Version, dann gehts wieder: www.Curse.com - Titan Panel 3.2.6.20400 für den WoW Patch 2.4.3.


----------



## Michael_ (31. Juli 2008)

DarkShiyoda schrieb:


> Sowas ähnliches hab ich schonmal bei nem Maggi run mitbekommen. Wurden auch alles zu Giraffen etc. verwandelt und waren so zu sagen gesheept. Hab bei deinen Screens gesehen, dass du immer noch diesen GM Ticket Display bug hast. Dieser wird durch den Titan Panel verursacht. War zumindest bei mir der Fall. Hier ist der Download für eine neuere Version, dann gehts wieder: www.Curse.com - Titan Panel 3.2.6.20400 für den WoW Patch 2.4.3.




LOL Danke Danke Danke wenn ich könnte würd ich dich umarmen das wusste daweil keiner den ich gefragt hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (31. Juli 2008)

Michael_ schrieb:


> Ein GM war in MH und hat sich mit uns amüsiert jez meine Frage darf das ein GM eigentlich??^^ ich hab ihn deshalb zensiert will net das er ärger oder so bekommt.



Er darf dem Spieler seine Items vorbeibringen wenn ihm das lieber ist oder es vielleicht für den Spieler eilt, allerdings bin ich mir ziehmlich sicher dass es ihm nicht erlaubt ist sein/die Spielermodells zu ändern ohne einen guten Grund dafür, wenn er auftritt sollte er das normalerweise in seinen 3 GM Items tun (so ne art Arbeitsuniform Ingame ohne Stats).
Aber ich glaube dass so ein kleines Späßchen keinen Großartig stört


----------



## Immolatus (31. Juli 2008)

ihr habt halt glück gehabt.... ich will auch mal nen gm sehen ^^p


----------



## Michael_ (31. Juli 2008)

iqHunter-Gilneas schrieb:


> Er darf dem Spieler seine Items vorbeibringen wenn ihm das lieber ist oder es vielleicht für den Spieler eilt, allerdings bin ich mir ziehmlich sicher dass es ihm nicht erlaubt ist sein/die Spielermodells zu ändern ohne einen guten Grund dafür, wenn er auftritt sollte er das normalerweise in seinen 3 GM Items tun (so ne art Arbeitsuniform Ingame ohne Stats).
> Aber ich glaube dass so ein kleines Späßchen keinen Großartig stört



Er hat auch seine Arbeitsunfiorm angehabt genau 2 Sachen:

Weiße GM-Robe und Weiße GM-Stiefel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nur wollt er halt wahrscheinlich mti der Verwandlung bissl Posen^^


----------



## Noxiel (31. Juli 2008)

Beim nächsten absichtlichen Fullquote donnerts theduke666. Ò_ó


----------



## theduke666 (31. Juli 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Beim nächsten absichtlichen Fullquote donnerts theduke666. Ò_ó


Ok.


----------



## b1ubb (31. Juli 2008)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Ok, dann mach ich es jetzt wie B1ubb:
> Wer weiter auf diese Flames eingeht, wird sofort reported.
> -.-
> 
> SO Sprüche kann sich JEDER sparen.



nein es geht darum, das wenn einmal ein ordentlich lustiger thread gemacht wird,
sofort von solche leuten wie quasi zerstört wird.

warum machst du nen fullqoute ?
hat genau 0 sinn. lass den leuten den spaß an dem thread und schau dir die bilder an
und freu dich das du wenigstens irgendwas verstehst.


----------



## Orag1 (31. Juli 2008)

mir ist letztens ein Gm in Shattrath erschienen, hat mich als Goblin verkleidet und mit mir komische Spielchen getrieben.
Ich glaube der stand unter einfluss von Drogen. War lustig.

Mfg


----------



## theduke666 (31. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> nein es geht darum, das wenn einmal ein ordentlich lustiger thread gemacht wird,
> sofort von solche leuten wie quasi zerstört wird.
> 
> warum machst du nen fullqoute ?
> ...


Laaber net dumm rum, der einzige der den thread direkt am Anfang kaputt gemacht hat,
bist mal wieder Du.
Du bist und bleibst halt ein Idiot, "sorry für den Ausdruck".


----------



## Parpecute (31. Juli 2008)

LOOOOOL das ist ja mal geil. Eigentlich dürfen sich Gm'S NICHT ofen zeigen!


----------



## b1ubb (31. Juli 2008)

Parpecute schrieb:


> LOOOOOL das ist ja mal geil. Eigentlich dürfen sich Gm'S NICHT ofen zeigen!



woher hast du diese information ? 
quelle ?


----------



## Narnya (31. Juli 2008)

Bei mir hat ein GM auch mal so ne geniale Nummer abgezogen, waren 3 Mages lvl60, lvl 68 und lvl 70.

wir hatten gerade die Quest für die Schweineverzauberung gemacht und da diese verbuggt ist einen GM angeschrieben, um den Zauber auch lernen zu können.

Jeder von uns ging seinen Weg und questete weiter... plötzlich *schwups* befanden wir drei uns auf einer recht hohen Bergspitze im Game und vor uns stand ein in einen Sukkubus verwandelter GM... (er wechselte noch öfter die Gestalt) ... und amchte ein herrliches Rollenspiel-tamtam.

Er sprach zu jedem von uns, verzauberte uns aus versehen in Frösche und Giraffen, da er aus versehen die falsche Segnung gesprochen hatte. Am Ende hatten wir dann jedoch alle unsere Schweineverzauberung.

War ganz witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narnya (31. Juli 2008)

Parpecute schrieb:


> LOOOOOL das ist ja mal geil. Eigentlich dürfen sich Gm'S NICHT ofen zeigen!




Natürlich dürfen die das!


----------



## Gattay (31. Juli 2008)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Laaber net dumm rum, der einzige der den thread direkt am Anfang kaputt gemacht hat,
> bist mal wieder Du.
> Du bist und bleibst halt ein Idiot, "sorry für den Ausdruck".




Also, wenn von B1ubb nicht editiert wurde, weiss ich nicht, wo er den Threat kaputt gemacht hat. Er hat ne normale Antwort gegeben. Aber Du kannst es mir ja bestimmt erklären


----------



## Korgor (31. Juli 2008)

Joa, hab auch mal einen gesehen.
Da war ich im Kloster in dem Raum, wo die ganzen Portale zu den jeweiligen Inz. sind.
Stand auf einmal so n kleiner Goblin da und hat uns alle verwandelt.
Ah ja, n Screen hab ich auch gemacht, kann man iwo im Forum bestaunen, hab ihn nimmer.


----------



## Oimdudla (31. Juli 2008)

ich hab schon 1x einen gesehen (vor 1-1.5 jahren) und einmal vor 2-3 monaten fielen ein paar vom sw raid in ein bugloch, alle gm angeschrieben..und jeder hat nachher gefragt ob er sich zeigt und bei einem hats dann sogar geklappt, hab auch screen :>
(is auf destromath passiert)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (31. Juli 2008)

> Anetheron for the WIN!!!


Juhuuu, mein Server!

@Topic: Ich seh öfters mal gms ingame wenn ich mal wieder sinnlose Tickets schreibe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prudenceh (31. Juli 2008)

Mein Freund hatte letztens nen GM getroffen. Hab mich dann mal direkt neben ihn an den Laptop gesetzt um auch zu sehen, was passiert.

Hier der Blog dazu

Ich selber hab leider noch keinen getroffen. Aber ich gehe heute im Hinterland questen, wo mein Freund auch war. Mal schauen, ob ich auch einen GM sehe ^^


----------



## Mayroi (31. Juli 2008)

Jo hatten wir auch mal bei ner Grp Quest Ich war ein Goblin und die andern alle Katzen 1 1/2 h war er da bis der Bug behoben war haben mit ihm gepläuscht Manchmal gibts halt solche netten GM´s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und sie dürfen die Spieler Models verändern solange es in dem Moment nicht das Spiel verändert.

Das heißt: Er darf bei nem Bosstry nicht rein kommen alle verändern und gehen.


----------



## Lokatran (31. Juli 2008)

Also ich hate auch schon das vergnügen mit nem GM der offenbar gut drauf war ich hatte Ticket geschrieben wegen einer Quest im Schlingerdorntal die nicht zu beenden ging. War allein so am Strand dan unterwegs Piraten killen da komt plötzlich von hinten ne schlange an so ne Kobra in die sich die Druiden in der höhle des Wehklagens verwandeln und spricht mich an.
Nich etwa im flüster ne direkt und richtig schön RP mässig zischelnd also jedes "s" in einem Wort 5 mal getippt.

Er hat mir dan auskunft gegeben über meine Quest und dan war ich leider dumm genug zu fragen ob GMs sowas überhaubt dürfen also in "Laiblicher form" auftauchen. Da meinte er wir dürfen noch viel mehr und hat mich in nen Lepragnom verwandelt und meinen kopf in nen Kürbis....so lief ich dan die nächste stunde durch die gegend.


Zusamenfasend gesagt...mehr aufwand für die GMs Aber es ist einfach nur angenehm auf die art hilfe zu bekomen als mit vorgefertigten antworten im Chat abgespeist zu werden. Aus meiner sicht solte das ruhig viel öffter passieren das GMs auftauchen^^


----------



## -Michl- (31. Juli 2008)

Ach gott, wie geil ist das denn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich finde es klasse, das zeigt das die Jungs und Mädels doch trotzall dem Gemaule und Gemäker, das sie sich meist anhören dürfen, noch Spaß am Spiel und ihrem Job haben. Einfach toll und doch ne Megagaudi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traka (31. Juli 2008)

Hatte auch schon eine nette Begegnung mit einem sichtbaren GM:

War in der Sengenden Schlucht Q. Wollte diesen Named Oger killen den man fürn Q braucht. Den konnt ich immmer auf genau 50% Health runterkloppen, dann lief er wieder auf seine Ausgangsposition zurück und *FLOP* 100%. Egal wie ich es probiert hatte, wohin ich ihn auch gepullt hatte...naja Bug und Ticket.

Paar Minuten später dann das Obligatorische "Ich bin...wegen deinem Ticket....Zeit?" Ich natürlich bejat. Da ploppe vor mir auf einem ein Feuerwichtel auf (diese Viecher die in den Lava in der sengenden Schlucht rumhüpfen)...wollt scho drauf hauen dann hab ich gesehn das das der GM ist. 
Hat mich dann per /s ausgefragt was los ist etc.

Nun aber das wirklich interessante 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Anstatt den Mob einfach per /DIE verrecken zu lassen und mir zu sagen - so nun wart auf Respawn dann gehts wieder. Lief er zu dem Oger hin in seiner Wichtelgestalt und hat da ne richtige Show abgelegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hat so getan als wenn er den Oger fragt, warum er nicht Manns genug ist gegen mich zu kämpfen, dann hat er ein Zauberbuch rausgeholt und den Oger irgendwelche imaginären Zaubersprüche an den Kopf geknallt. (also richtig so mit: Aztok (Name erfunden) blättert in seinem Zauberbuch um den richtigen Zauber  zu finden)...nunja nach einigen lustigen anderen Sprüchen hat er mich gefragt ob ich bereit wäre zu kämpfen, der Oger habe seine Angst gegen mich zu kämpfen überwunden..klar war ich das. Dann hats auch geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat sich dann auch entschuldigt, dass in WoW solche ängstlichen Monster rumlaufen, etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat sich gut und gerne 20min mit seiner Story aufgehalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fand ich sehr nett...und es war kein RP Server!

Screen hab ich sicherlich auch gemacht, müsst ich mal raussuchen.

Edit: Wie Lokatran es schon gesagt hat, hatte ich danach auch das Vergnügen 60min mitm Kürbiskopf rumzulaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwyned (31. Juli 2008)

Bei meinem Sohn hat mal ein GM auf Hordenseite (Server Lothar) im Alterac mitgekämpft. Existieren auch screans davon, kann sie nur im mom nicht hochladen da ich auf Arbeit bin.

Kleine Anmerkung zu *b1ubb*.

Er spielt zwar hier immer ein bischen den Oberlehrer Forentroll, dies aber mit hoher Kunnst und niemals beleidigend wie andere so gerne sind. Aus meiner Sicht soll er ruhig in diesem Stiel weitermachen, da sonnst das Niveau deises Forums in gänze zusammenbrechen würde.

Grüße Gwyned


----------



## KenosDark (31. Juli 2008)

Es stand mal nen GM vor ner Inni, Horden GM glaub, denn er war geflagged für die Allys, dann haben knapp 30-50 Allys bei den GM /spit gemacht, dann tickte der Kerl aus und machte Chaosregen (wc3ler kennen de Skill), Bam standen da 5 Höllenbestien und kloppten auf alles ein was net niet und nagel fest war.


----------



## Talim-Nachtwache (31. Juli 2008)

Nachtwache habe ich schon oefter einen gesehen , damals auch einer wegen mir weil ich etwas kaputt gezaubert hatte und es wiederherstellen lassen habe ...

Konsortium war nie einer und auf Todeskrallen war vor ein paar Monaten mal einer in Donnerfels ... denke aber die halten sich schon zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (31. Juli 2008)

Fanbois inc?

Was ist an nem GM so toll?
Ich verstehs echt nicht , sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrda (31. Juli 2008)

Das Dreadlord-Kostüm scheint bei GMs beliebt zu sein... Den hier hat ein Gildie von mir mal mitten in den Pestländern getroffen, ohne ein Ticket geschrieben zu haben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (31. Juli 2008)

GM's raiden ? Immerhin war es ja ein Dämon. ^^


----------



## FoolsTome (31. Juli 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Juhuuu, mein Server!



I think you totally missed the point.


----------



## Happening (31. Juli 2008)

Gwyned schrieb:


> Bei meinem Sohn hat mal ein GM auf Hordenseite (Server Lothar) im Alterac mitgekämpft. Existieren auch screans davon, kann sie nur im mom nicht hochladen da ich auf Arbeit bin.



Mitgekämpft? das glaube ich nicht..


----------



## Eckhexaule (31. Juli 2008)

Hab bisher 2x nen GM gesehen.
Aber nix überraschendes! War ja fast schon langweilig gegen Eure Geschichten. 
:-(


----------



## Knowme (31. Juli 2008)

@Threadersteller, süßes Interface... 


b²t; Hab vor glaub einem Jahr einen GM in Kara gesehen da uns die Tür zum Theaterevent nicht aufging, der GM erschien als Taure. - Irgendwie komisch, wir waren Allys. :/
Und beim zweiten mal als mein Account gehackt wurde und sich irgendwer den spaß gemacht hat alles zu entzaubern was ich hatte, ist auch schon ewig her, er gab mir im tausch gegen die Mats durch das Handelsfenster meine Items zurück... Dort war er als ein langweiliger Gnom. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Michael_ (31. Juli 2008)

Knowme schrieb:


> @Threadersteller, süßes Interface...
> 
> 
> b²t; Hab vor glaub einem Jahr einen GM in Kara gesehen da uns die Tür zum Theaterevent nicht aufging, der GM erschien als Taure. - Irgendwie komisch, wir waren Allys. :/
> ...



Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (31. Juli 2008)

Michael_ schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

hatte schon mehrmals nen gm bei uns

mc -> raggi hatte 1% life und wollte nicht sterben -.-^^ war einfach entkommen und hat 0 dmg gemacht xD
zweimal in nagrand eleplateu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der stand da rum und hat seinen roboschreiter gesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


einmal in hdz1 .. boss 10% life immun .. nix mehr passiert Oo

2mal im bg weil welche afk waren
und 1mal in kara noch

auf neuem server dann 1mal bis jetzt in höllenhalbinsel .. als ich item wechseln wollte und er so: ich brings dir vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


fands geil als dann einer kam mit
<Gm> name
<Wichtel und begleiter von <myname>

War so kleiner wichtel halt und hats mir gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wollte mir keinen ausdauer buff geben .. und opfern konnt ich ihn nid *g*


----------



## Phyrexian (31. Juli 2008)

Wir waren neulich ma im SWP bisle Trash farmen, da erschien uns einer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fatally (31. Juli 2008)

Ich hatte mal ein Ticket mit meinem low level Mage erstellt, dass war im Rotkammgebirge naja hinten bei den Nervlocs naja aufeinmal kam da son Holzfällerzwerg mit Holz auf der Schulter naja und drüber Stand GM so und so des war nice der hatte mir denn geholfen mir noch was zu futtern gegeben mich in eine Katze verwandelt, die Verwandlung hielt aber leider nicht solange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, glaube habe auch nochn Foto davon muss ich mal schauen, wenn ich zuhause bin^^
War aber lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Refindor (31. Juli 2008)

Hatte zwei "echte" Begegnungen mit nem GM..Einmal wegen eines Tickets das war nich weiter interessant..
Das andere Mal jedoch war ich mit meinem Krieger Twink unterwegs..Lvl in Dämmerwald.. Bei den Worgs..es war morgens gegen acht mitten in der Woche (jaja die Studenten).
Ich kämpfte gegen die Worgen und plötzlich tauchte genau dieser Dämon der bei Syrda im topic zu sehen is auf.. Naja ich kämpfte und bekam das gar nich so mit...sah nur im Augenwinkel das ein höherklassiger Char in der Nähe stand... Hatte gerade 3 Gegner..durch Bodypull kam ein vierter hinzu..allmählich kam ich ins schwitzen...Und dachte mir irgendwann wieso hilft mir der Idiot nich..
Naja ich kurz vorm sterben..fängt dieser Dämon an mich anzufeuern..allerdings ganz in RP Sprache..so nach dem Motto "Kämpft wackerer Krieger" etc...hab den Kampf überlebt mit ungefähr 5 % Leben...und wende mich ein wenig sauer zu meinem Zuschauer..(Ich helfe normalerweise lowlvl wenn sie in Bedrängnis sind).

Gerade wollte ich einen Wortschwall ala "Hättest mir ruhig mal helfen können..." los lassen als ich seinen Tooltip las..

ähh Gnom Magier??? ein riesiger Dämon?? Ich verstand die Welt nich mehr..erst dann begriff ich und sah das GM vor seinem Namen...

Ende der Geschichte..er setzte sich zu mir und wir unterhielten uns..er zauberte mir Brot ins Inventar und beglückwünschte mich zu diesem großen Sieg..
fragte mich ob ich noch irgendwas auf dem Herzen habe..naja und dann verabschiedete er sich irgendwann...
Ich schaute gerade in die andere Richtung wegen Respawn..dreht mich um und schwupps war er weg.

Ich muss aber auch sagen dass ich bis jetzt wirklich nur mit sehr sehr freundlichen Gm´s zu tun hatte..

Screens habe ich keine, dafür war das viel zu spontan und da bin ich dann zu vergesslich für sowas...


----------



## 0lorin (31. Juli 2008)

Find ich sau cool. GMs sind ja auch nur Menschen und dürfen mal Spaß haben. Warum also nicht mal ein paar leute verwandlen.

Leider hab ich sowas noch nie erlebt


----------



## Michael_ (31. Juli 2008)

Phyrexian schrieb:


> Wir waren neulich ma im SWP bisle Trash farmen, da erschien uns einer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Goebi (31. Juli 2008)

Ich bin schon mindestens 3 mal einen GM begegnet, könnte auch öfter sein, aber erinnere mich gerade nur an die Male.

1. Waren AQ20 und einer meiner Mirraider hatte ein Problem (Ticket eröffnet). Direkt nach dem 2. Boss konnten wir uns auf einmal alle nicht mehr bewegen oder irgendetwas anderes tun. Allen stand schon das große P im Gesicht, als plötzlich ein Gnom GM erscheint und fröhlich mit uns redete und das Problem regelte. Sofort darauf lief wieder Alles, wie zu erwarten war.

2. Waren MC und gerade dabei uns für Ragi zu buffen und aufzustellen. Plötzlich wunderten sich einige, warum da ein Taure im Festtagskleid steht. Als wir ihn uns ansehen und anreden erfahren wir das er ein GM ist und er nur mal schauen wollte was wir so treiben. Hat uns dann beobachtet bis Ragi so bei 25% hatten und ist dann verschwunden. 

3. Gerade Aran gelegt und wollen uns aufmachen zum nächsten Boss, aber die Tür aus dem Raum ist verschlossen. Was man halt so probiert einer portet sich raus versucht es von außen und so weiter, nix funktioniert. Also Ticket eröffnet. Kurz darauf erscheint ein Gnom GM. Nachdem wir ihm unser Problem erklärt haben, macht er uns ein Portal um vor Kara zu gelangen. Nachdem Alle raus waren sind wir wieder in die Ini und hören nur wie Aran sein Kampfbegin-Schrei los lässt und 5 Sekunden später sein Todes-Schrei. (GM hat ihn respawned und dann geonehitet^^) Dann konnten wir uns in seinen Raum porten und die Tür war offen. Als der GM fragt ob er nochwas für uns tun kann, fragen wir wie alle nach Bosshilfe und Loots und so, was er natürlich alles verneint. Das Einzige was er noch getan hat, war uns einen GM-Repbot aufzustellen.

Habe auch zu Allen Screens, nur leider nicht hier auf der Arbeit^^


----------



## Baldoran (31. Juli 2008)

mir hat sich auch mal einer gezeigt...
(igiit da war mein interface noch so billig...)
natürlich war er ein hexer...blizzards lieblingsklasse... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal testen ob ich noch ein paar gm dazu überreden kann sich zu zeigen...


----------



## Trekky (31. Juli 2008)

Hi,

ich und meine Gilde hatten das damals auchmal in Karazhan, in Karazhan hatten wir einen Bug bei Aran, es waren ziemlich dumme und sinnlose Bugs.

Bei Aran wurden gleich sobald der Kampf begann bzw. sobald man Infight kam alle gesheept und haben alle die Pyros gefressen ... nun gut alle waren verwundert aber es ging weiter, jedoch nach 90 % kam dasselbe nochmla und dann waren 2 tot, wir machten weiter und bei 80 % kam dasselbe nochmal.

Selbstverständlich waren wir dann pissed und haben uns gefragt was das für kack ist und was Blizzard da wieder fürn blödsinn gemacht hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nunja 3 Leute schrieben <Gm> Ticket und prompt bekamen sie Antwort. Wir immer sagte der Gm, er schaue sich das mal und wir sollten mal alle aus der Instans raus und dann könnten wir nach ner gewissen Zeit wieder rein (hab nichmehr im Kopf wielange das war) aber glaube 10min ca.

Nunja es hat nicht geklappt ... Die selbe Show wie oben genannt .. alle 10 % Shepp und Pyro.

Wieder Gm angeschrieben und dann hat er erstmal abgestritten das das nicht sein ..

Dann meinte er er würde sich das mal beim Fight angucken (selbstverständlich noch Unsichtbar)

Beim 3x wieder dasselbe .. 10 % weggehauen und naja ...

Plötzlich wird eine 11 Person im Raid sichtbar, jedoch in der vorhind genannten "Arbeits Gm Kleidung" für Gamemaster bestehend aus 3 Items ohne Stats.

Nunja er ist den Rest des Raids mit uns gelaufen und als Entschuldigung wegen den unanehmlichkeiten hat er bei Aran ein wenig nachgeholfen nachdem er entschieden hat das wie mit den Leuten die wir dabei hatten der Boss sowieso Pille Palle wäre den Kollegen Aran einfach mal per Kill Eingabe umgenietet hat.

Thx 4 loot und mitlaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .. und Markne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nunja hat mich gewundert, normalerweise darf er das ja nicht, aber was keiner weiß macht keinen heiß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Trekky


----------



## Trekky (31. Juli 2008)

Hi,

ich und meine Gilde hatten das damals auchmal in Karazhan, wir hatten wir einen Bug bei Aran, es waren ziemlich dumme und sinnlose Bugs.

Bei Aran wurden gleich sobald der Kampf begann bzw. sobald man Infight kam alle gesheept und haben alle die Pyros gefressen ... nun gut alle waren verwundert aber es ging weiter, jedoch nach 90 % kam dasselbe nochmla und dann waren 2 tot, wir machten weiter und bei 80 % kam dasselbe nochmal.

Selbstverständlich waren wir dann pissed und haben uns gefragt was das für kack ist und was Blizzard da wieder fürn blödsinn gemacht hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nunja 3 Leute schrieben <Gm> Ticket und prompt bekamen sie Antwort. Wir immer sagte der Gm, er schaue sich das mal und wir sollten mal alle aus der Instans raus und dann könnten wir nach ner gewissen Zeit wieder rein (hab nichmehr im Kopf wielange das war) aber glaube 10min ca.

Nunja es hat nicht geklappt ... Die selbe Show wie oben genannt .. alle 10 % Shepp und Pyro.

Wieder Gm angeschrieben und dann hat er erstmal abgestritten das das nicht sein ..

Dann meinte er er würde sich das mal beim Fight angucken (selbstverständlich noch Unsichtbar)

Beim 3x wieder dasselbe .. 10 % weggehauen und naja ...

Plötzlich wird eine 11 Person im Raid sichtbar, jedoch in der vorhind genannten "Arbeits Gm Kleidung" für Gamemaster bestehend aus 3 Items ohne Stats.

Nunja er ist den Rest des Raids mit uns gelaufen und als Entschuldigung wegen den unanehmlichkeiten hat er bei Aran ein wenig nachgeholfen nachdem er entschieden hat das wie mit den Leuten die wir dabei hatten der Boss sowieso Pille Palle wäre den Kollegen Aran einfach mal per Kill Eingabe umgenietet hat.

Thx 4 loot und mitlaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .. und Markne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nunja hat mich gewundert, normalerweise darf er das ja nicht, aber was keiner weiß macht keinen heiß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Trekky


----------



## Heydu (31. Juli 2008)

Huhu
ich hatte auch mal probleme mit der Quest: Bringt mir das EI! in Nagrand und da hat mir ein GM aber dann geholfen. Die Bilder werde ich heute abend hier reinstellen, die ich gemacht hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Secretstar (31. Juli 2008)

3x Bisher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erstes Mal: Hach, das waren noch Zeiten. Als man angefangen hat, Karazhan zu raiden. Wir wollten schauen, was wir im Theaterevent hatten und auch fix dahin. Also schlich ein Schurke vor um nachzuschauen - hmm - Rotkäppchen. Er portete sich mit Ruhestein wieder raus und wir ihn wieder mit dem Portalstein her. (Da ging Porten in der Inni ja nicht.) Auf jedenfall wollten wir dann dahin. Moroes + Maid umgehauen.. und dann zum Theaterevent.
Fehlanzeige. Wir kamen nicht rein. Mrs. Großmutter stand drin und wartete. Verdammt. Natürlich haben wir damals ein Ticket geschrieben - und ich glaube es war halb 1.. da kam der GM. Ein kleiner süßer schwebender Gnom. (: Wir mussten uns ausloggen und er beseitige den Bug. Nach 2Minuten loggten wir wieder ein und ein TANZENDER Gm mit voller Wut stand vor uns. Das war lustig. ;D

Zweites Mal: Ebenfalls Karazhan, ein bisschen später. Prinz verbugt. Hm. Ticket geschrieben. Wieder ein Gnom-GM. (Als würden sie uns verfolgen.) wir sollten uns wieder 2Minuten ausloggen - er würde die Fleischbestien holen. Also loggten wir uns aus...
...nur einer war neugierig gewesen und wurde umgehauen. Der GM lachte ihn aus (/auslachen) und meinte, das hätte er nun davon, weil er ja nicht gehört hat. Also rezzte er diesen und der Prinz war wieder angreifbar. ;D 

Drittes Mal: Gar nicht so lange her. TDM Heroisch. Wir machten mit der ID eines Freundes weiter (nur 1.Boss umgehauen.) Also nach dem 1.Boss weiter - nein. Hups. Das Tor war zu. Alles weggeräumt. Wieder dahin. Nein. Aus der Inni. Wieder rein. Nein. Tor war immernoch zu. Also Ticket. Nach geschlagenen 40Minuten meldete sich dann ein GM - er kam in die Instanz und öffnete uns das Tor. Nun passierte etwas tolles. (: 
Wir haben uns sehr gut mit dem GM unterhalten. ("Können sie uns versprechen, dass bei unserem Illidan Kill irgendwann beide Kriegsgleven droppen?" "Na, euch kann ich das nicht sagen. Da müsst ihr mit Illidan selbst reden." ) Was wir genau geredet haben, weiß ich leider nicht mehr. Aber wir erzählten ihm Witze und das belustigte ihn, sodass er plötzlich Lust auf Piraten hatte.
Schwups. Wir wurden alle zu Piraten. Und weil wir einen Gnom Piraten dabei hatten - dem GM gefielen die Witze. Nach einer halben Stunde musste er sich leider von uns verabschieden - wünschte uns viel Glück, Kael zu töten. Falls er nicht vor lachen umfallen würde, wenn er uns sieht. Sein Abgang war außerdem auch ganz nett. Ihr kennt doch sicher alle den Endboss in BRT - diesen Zwerg. Er macht doch eine Fähigkeit, dass er größer wird, ein bisschen brennt und gegen Magieschaden immun ist. Das machte er auch. Der GM brennte plötzlich, wurde größer, größer - und -phew- war er weg. (:


----------



## Spectrales (31. Juli 2008)

War angeblich mal einer vor Orgrimmar und hat alle um ihn rum in die Luft geschleudert..


kkthxbye


----------



## Laus3b3ng3l (31. Juli 2008)

Hab schon zweimal nen GM gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hier das eine mal
[attachment=4028:WoWScrnS...8_104651.jpg]


----------



## Transylvanier (31. Juli 2008)

ich beneide euch sehr wegen eurer Begegnungen mit GM's. Bei mir lief alles immer Bugfrei. Würde solch ein Erlebnis auch gerne mal geniessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PoWnD (31. Juli 2008)

Ich hab schon öfters nen GM gesehen. Früher gabs teilweise noch events wo die GMs auf zufälligen Servern bisschen spass gemacht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (so wie am ende der Arena Server oder dem BC Beta server)

Oder auch jetzt später so wie ihr das beschreibt. Was erst vor wenigen Tagen bei mir war. War mit dem kleinen bruder meines Kumpels unterwegs. Wir hatten nen ID problem habn ticket geschrieben. Dann hat der kleine Bruder gequengelt er will unbedingt mal nen GM sehen die sind ja so toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab den GM gefragt ob er das machen würde und schwubs war er da und hat dem kleinen Bruder nen "GM loli" überreicht der sich nach 10mins in luft auflöst xD

Der hat noch paar mins gequatscht und hat sich dann verzogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## Erriel (31. Juli 2008)

Ich hab sogar das Glück gehabt schon 2x einen GM zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Einmal war ich in Strangle am questen und hab dort einen China Bot gefunden und hab dann ein wenig mit dem GM geplaudert. 
Irgendwann fragte ich ihn ob er sich nicht zeigen kann, da sagte er "Das kann ich leider nicht aber ich lauf schon die ganze Zeit hinter dir her". Dann hat er mir einen Kollegen von sich geschickt der hat mit mir in Strangle rumgesessen und ein paar Essen und Trink Sachen geschenkt (vom Ernte dank fest).

Das zweite mal waren wir in AQ20, und der letzte Boss war irgendwie Buggy. Immer bei 30% hat er resettet und unseren Raid umgehustet. Wir einen GM angeschrieben der sagte wir sollen den Kampf nochmal ausführen, er guckt zu.
Der Boss auf 30%, wir schon Panik, er Resettet auf einmal blinkt es nebenmir ein Priester steht neben mir und Bums ist der Boss tot und der Priester wieder weg.
Dann kam nurnoch ein "Geht doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" und weg war er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
War schon sehr nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharamo (31. Juli 2008)

Hab schon oft ein GM gesehen... Eigentlich nix besonderes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (31. Juli 2008)

Ich will auch GM werden wenn ich mal gross bin !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## balu91 (31. Juli 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Sicher darf das ein GM du hast ja seine hilfe gebraucht bzw. der schurke
> jetzt bleibt es ihm überlassen wie er euch hilft.
> 
> entweder per wisper
> ...




full quote ... 
wayne Blub?! :-O   
bist echt ein lappen srii 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vem0123 (31. Juli 2008)

Habe auch schonmal eienn Gm gesehen 
Hatte ein Ticket offen und dann mit dem GM über das Ticket gesprochen und wie Gms das so machen fragen sie am Ende ob ich noch WÜNSCHE hätte ^^

also hab ich mir gewünscht mal einen GM Ingame zu sehen xD und da stand er auch schon vor mir


----------



## Müllermilch (31. Juli 2008)

mhm seltsam.....vor kurzem is genau der gleiche bei nem RP event erschienen.....es war halt schon länger geplannt(die allianz wusste auch von dem angriff)wir haben menethil angegriffen und dann den sieg nachhause getragen......auf dem heimweg sind dann 2 GMs erschienen genau in dieser form und haben uns gefeiert^^schon lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (31. Juli 2008)

Ich hab schon einmal einen Gesehen, bin mitten in der Einöde irgendwo im Schattenmondtal durch den Boden gefallen. Irgendwann wurde auf mein Gm Ticket geantwortet, er sagt er sieht sich das Problehm an, nach einer Zeit stand er neben mir hat /hallo gemacht und mich nach Schattenmond geportet.
Aber GMs werden überbewertet, das sind keine WoW Götter sondern Blizzard angestellte. Mich hat es nicht vom Hocker gerissen als ich den gesehen habe und ich kenne auch keinen ( zumindest rl ) den das beeindrucken würde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neonsilver (31. Juli 2008)

als ich das erste mal hdz1 war sind wir einige male gewiped und nachdem thrall glaube das dritte mal gestorben ist ist er nicht mehr resettet. naja, haben dann ein ticket deswegen geschrieben und der gm ist dann bei uns erschienen und hat versucht thrall zu resetten. er hatte nur seine gm-klamotten an und hat uns nicht in irgendwas verwandelt. er hat sich dann noch kurz mit uns unterhalten und ist dann wieder weg gewesen.


----------



## dirkdiggler (31. Juli 2008)

muhaha ist die welt nicht klein...war gestern in bota und hab unseren shadow ausgelacht als er mir erzählt hatt das ein gm bei seiner gilde im hyjalraid ist und bissi rumalbert...

ok, gebe zu es stimmt, an dieser stelle sry....hattest doch recht^^

naja gm sind halt auch nur menschen^^ ich gönn ihnen ja den spass...wenn ich mir allerdings überlege das ich auf manch ticket bis zu 8 stunden vergeblich auf antwort gewartet habe stellt sich mir doch die frage, haben die wirklich nix anderes zu tun? und wenn ja...wie komm ich an so einen job bei dem ich noch fürs rumalbern bezahlt werde ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ganze errinnert mich aber doch sehr an manch behörde im RL,

wollte mal meinen reisepass beantragen und hab auf unserem rathaus zwei tage vergeblich versucht anzurufen um einen termin auszumachen....wahrscheinlich sind die nebenberuflich GM´s^^

für quatsch zu haben aber wehe das telefon ( ticket ) klingelt, dann verstecken die sich unterm schreibtisch, halten sich die augen zu und sagen sich....nene wir sind nicht da^^


----------



## Tessar (31. Juli 2008)

Ich hab zwar jetzt keine Bilder (Da ich grad auf der arbeit "festsitze"), aber in Halaa hat uns ein GM mal beim Event geholfen. Nachdem er seine Arbeit erledigt hatte hat er uns kurzerhand in Minidiablos  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Frösche oder halt Giraffen verwandelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Einen Spieler hat er über ganz Nagrand geworfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  War schon recht lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TiReD.BuT.SexY (31. Juli 2008)

sry, offtopic, aber ist Laus3b3ng3l hier echt der einzige, der thumbnails kennt ? gibt auch leute mit langsamen internet, die kollabieren doch wenn die 20 xxl bilder laden müssen -.-


----------



## lilly_gore (31. Juli 2008)

Sind ja echt ein paar nette Erlebnisse mit GMs dabei. Meine beschränken sich leider nur auf Gespräche im /w. 
Da waren die Gamemaster aber ausnahmslos sehr freundlich.



b1ubb schrieb:


> ....
> 
> ps: der erste der hier ein fullqoute macht, wird reportet !



Ui, 'ne Drohung...*gähn* ... sorry...*lach*


----------



## Arkoras (31. Juli 2008)

Ich hatte vor ca 1 stunde das vergnügen, ich hab ein ticket geschrieben und nicht wie üblich erscheint plötzlich eine riesige Katzenform vor mir die mit mir spricht, die ganzen leute vor og haben natürlich sofort nach verwandlungen usw gefragt, er hat uns in Gnome!-.- verwandelt und uns in die luft geworfen


----------



## Mofeist (31. Juli 2008)

finde leider keine screen gerade :/ obwohl ich mir sicher bin das ich welche gemacht hab^^ (reiche nach) in naxxramas als feugen und stallag gebuggt haben hat einer versucht sie zu "richten" und dann hatten wir einen verdutzen gnom GM und 3 stallags xD.


----------



## Flatrian (31. Juli 2008)

Ich hab auch schon 2x ein GM ingame getroffen... Ich war ein Frosch... ein Oger... ein Goblin, ein Pirat und vieles mehr o.O Dann hat er mir noch bier zugeschoben... und das alles ist nicht verboten! Spieler sollen Spass aam Spiel haben und ddarum soll sich der GM kümmern... Diese spielerein mitm Zoo etc sind meistens einfach Zeitü´berbrückungen, bis das Problem beseitigt wurde. Am geilsten wr der erste GM mit dem ich noch RP gemacht habe und ein Alli und ich uns gleichzeitig mit Ihm unterhalten haben (gm übersetzte *g*).
War eine unvergessliche nummer worauf ich gleich eine Mail an Blizzard geschrieben habe, das er der beste und freundlichste GM gewesen sei, der mir je übern Weg gelaufen ist. Der 2. hats dann auch so versucht, aber irgendwie konnte der kein rp^^

lg Flät


----------



## Cyberangel (31. Juli 2008)

Ist teilweise mal wieder typisch, das einige dann in die verallgemeinerung kommen...

Ich behaupte mal, kraft meines Egos, dass KEIN Gm späschen machen wird wärenddessen sein Virtueller schreibtisch gefahr läuft durch die Last zu zerbärsten ^.^

Ansonsten kann ich leider (noch) nicht von solchen erlebnissen berichten, aber ich muss sagen das sie so manches mal echt geile dinger drehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## selale (19. November 2008)

Sooo, nun kann ich mich auch mal diesen Trend fortsetzen und behaupten, einen GM ingame gesehen zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe gestern in Kaltarra/Tundra gequestet. Am Transitusschild gab es die Quest, wofür ich ein Netherdrachenjunges vom Himmel holen musste und zum Questgeber bringen musste. Als ich die Q abgegeben habe, blieb der Drache aber bei mir. Nach einiger Zeit war ich ein wenig genervt, weil so beim questen und so nen riesigen Drachen im Bildschirm zu haben war nicht so toll; und habe ein Ticket geschrieben.
Naja, irgendwann nach zwei Stunden oder so, als ich dann wieder auf dem Festland war, und der Drache immer noch bei mir, hat sich ein GM gemeldet.
Wir haben etwas rp mässig geplaudert. Ich meinte man könnte sich an so ein überdimensionales Pet ja gewöhnen, zu mal er ja auch keine agro hatte. Gemeinsam sind wir dann zum Entschluss gekommen, das Netherdrachenjunge zu seinen Eltern zu bringen, die würden es bestimmt schon vermissen...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach dem ich kurz aus dem Spiel gekickt wurde, war der Drache nach dem Einloggen weg. Der GM schrieb, die Eltern hätten sich riesig gefreut und der Drache hätte aufgeregt über seine Abenteuern mit mir berichtet. Und dann, plötzlich stand er vor mir und lächelte mich an. Ich war total perplex, habs aber gerade noch mit einem Screenie geschafft. Es waren höchstens 5 sekunden, bis er wieder unsichtbar wurde.
Es war ein wirklich sehr netter GM, der sich viel Mühe gegeben hat, was das drum rum und die Story anging. 

So, nun hab ich mal nen GM gesehn! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panta1989 (19. November 2008)

selale schrieb:


> Sooo, nun kann ich mich auch mal diesen Trend fortsetzen und behaupten, einen GM ingame gesehen zu haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


joa GM´s sind tierliebe menschen


----------



## Teh / Kojin (19. November 2008)

Schon öfter..Fast jede Woche beim RP auf der Aldor, das allerste mal damals als mein Druide Kriegsfürst bekam. Irgendwer hatte mich wohl wegen Accountsharing gemeldet (wobei ich der einzige war ders nie getan hat..) dann besuchte mich der GM. Als erstes fragte er mich aus welche Haupstadt Deutschland hat (scheint wohl an 'nen Bot gedacht zu haben..) naja. Er stand vor mir und wir kamen irgendwann ins Gespräch in dem ich ihm auch Ausführlich meinen Tagesablauf erklärte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten einige weitere male bei Problemen oder ähnlichem, einmal bei einer Gegenstandwiederherstellung (ich war der einzige der ihn sehen konnte, alle um mich herum hielten mich für blöde weil ich Heilung ins "nichts" wirkte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Ist ganz lustig.


----------



## Karius (19. November 2008)

Bei uns stand mal einer als kleiner Gnom in blauer Robe bei Akama rum. Das war ein echter Brüller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tantjes (22. November 2008)

schon paar ma, aber eher unspektakulär, finde den gm v. threadersteller ganz nice, mußte auch schmunzeln, bitte mehr von dieser sorte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (22. November 2008)

2 mal
einmal hat er mit mir geangelt und einmal stand er als illidan neben mir


----------



## Stealthwar (22. November 2008)

2x Gesehen !

@Korgor 

Ich bin gerade auf Arbeit und hab auf deinen Blöden "Augenkrebs" Link gedrückt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toddy37 (22. November 2008)

Als meine Acc mal vor 1 Jarhr oder so gehackt wurde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich ihn nach langen überprüfen von Blizzard (2-3 Wochen) wieder bekommen habe , sollte ich ein Gm anschreiben damit er mir meine Saachen wider gibt .
Als er sie mir dann wider geben wollte kam er an hab sie mir und hat getanzt ^^ 
War ziemlich funny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 [attachment=5880:world_of..._qjgenth.jpg]


----------



## selale (23. November 2008)

Stealthwar schrieb:


> 2x Gesehen !
> 
> @Korgor
> 
> ...





lol, zu geil, ich bekringel mich grad. Gut das ich es nicht auf der Arbeit probiert hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ketsume (23. November 2008)

Als ich besoffen war hab ich aus frust mal meinen char gelöscht und musste mit nem twink nen ticket schreiben, dieser stelle nun alles wieder her , und hat dann nochn bissel rp mit mir gemacht sich in die drood flugform verwandelt und so.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lg


----------



## jolk (23. November 2008)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Weee :-)



und für dieses Kommentar musstest du ne fullquote machen .. :/ 

@te also ich leider noch nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

( beneide euch alle


----------



## Rhokan (23. November 2008)

Ich bin mal beim exploiten südlich von Silithus stecken geblieben und Ruhestein/Freisetzen ging nicht, dann war ich mal so dreißt und hab nen GM her beordert, er is neben mir aufgetaucht als BLutelfe *würg* und hat mich gefragt wie ich denn hier her komm^^


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (24. November 2008)

Mir ist auch mal was richtig geiles passiert
Ein Gildenkumpel und ich waren  auf der Insel am Dailys machen ( 2 Uhr nachts)...der hat ein Ticket geschrieben wegen irgendetwas, auf jeden fall wurde es ganz normal bearbeitet wie immer...der gm hat sich auch kurz gezeigt, aber dann war er plötzlich unsichtbar und fand es wohl lustig mit uns zu spielen xDD er hat einen mob so eingestellt , dass er für uns freundlich war und hat ihn angreifen lassen ... wir konnten uns nicht währen...plötzlich war mein gildenkumpel doppelt so groß und hatte 40k hp...naja nach 30 sec war es dann wie vorher und er war weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karcharoth (28. November 2008)

Ich muss immer noch grinsen.

Auf Lordaeron gibts gearde Probs mit NPCs und so. Ich schreib n Ticket weil ich mit DK nicht mehr aus Acherus weggekommen bin ausser mit Ruhestein.
GM hat mich auch zügig angeschrieben und gemeint er schaut sichs an. Anscheinend war er beeindruckt denn er hat definitiv keine Makros verwendet (Rechtschreibfehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Er meinte dann Problem auf unserem Server blabla "kann ich dir sonst iwie behilflich sein". Hab gefragt ob er sich fürn Foto mit mir sichtbar macht, da meinte er

*Ich fürchte das geht nicht ich hänge selbst gerade fest.*


LOL, tja jetzt sitz ich auf dem Windreiter im Dorf der Bruchhauer und kann net Abmounten. AUch hier alle NPCs weg.


----------



## djflow20 (28. November 2008)

Einem GM begegnet man öfter in BG´s. Wenn ihr mal mit 16k Life und 450 Abhärtung von einem kleinen Mage mit einem Sofortzauber gekillt werdet könnt ihr euch sicher sein. Das war ein GM.


----------



## Kaldonir (28. November 2008)

djflow20 schrieb:


> Einem GM begegnet man öfter in BG´s. Wenn ihr mal mit 16k Life und 450 Abhärtung von einem kleinen Mage mit einem Sofortzauber gekillt werdet könnt ihr euch sicher sein. Das war ein GM.



naja "klein" kann auch Gnom bedeuten und wenn der Zauber nen Crit ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin mal in Shattrath in der Mitte über A'dal hochgeflogenund hab meine Fluggestalt weggeklickt.
Wollte kurz bevor ich am Boden aufkomme wieder Fluggestalt anmachen (Ja, mir war langweilig) und Treff aber das Dach da oben und kam mit dem Geist nichtmehr an die Leiche. Weil ich aus Prinzip bei sowas nicht zum Geisterheiler gehe, hab ich nen GM kontaktiert. Der sagte noch kurz, dass er mal eben nen Bekannten holt und dann saß da son Blauer Draenei mit seinen Tollen GM-Sandaletten oder sowas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 über A'dal und hat mich gerezzt^^


----------



## Caedas004 (28. November 2008)

Als ich diesen Thread gelsen hab habe ich mich sofort angemeldet xD ^^
ich hab da ne ganz tolle geshcichte:
Als ich ( schurke Blutelf ) über tarrens mühle nach erzen gefarmt habe sah ich 2 gnome  natürlich waren sie low ich hab sie angegriefen einen konnte ich sofort killen der adere hat sich in einen kamin versteckt ich konnte a nicht rein XD
auf jedenfall war da ein vorsprung und ich sah den gnome ruhestein casten  dann bin ich auf den vorsprung und bin rein gesprungen ^^
naja wie ihr jetzt alle denken werden wie komme ich wieder raus ( mein ruhestein hatte 45min cd) ich hab mich an einen GM gewand nach 5 min sagt er ich sollte mal nach oben gucken na da war en orc WEIHNACHTSMANN!!!! auf seinem rehntier 
der mich freundlich mit einem HOHOHO begrüßte ^^
er hat mich geschrumpft und mich so gerettet 
als dann en nachtelfe hinter mir stand hab ich den shcnell umgehauen 
da meinte der Weihnachtsmann das war aber nicht sehr  weihnachtlich und hat mich mit seiner rute gehauen XD 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Detonator Cap (28. November 2008)

Der einzige GM der uns dann mal bei Aran vor uns stand, da die Türe nach dem fight nicht zu öffnen war, war auch sehr charmant.

Schon nett, dass sie sich auch kleine Späße erlauben...erhöht definiitv den Spaß am Spiel. 

Nur auf die Kommentare zu seinem Equip hat er nur mit einem "Kein Kommentar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" beantwortet.....

Das Game-Master-Set: schöne Gamemaster-Stiefel mit 2 Rüstung und auch eine GameMaster-Robe durfte er sein Eigen nennen...  xD


----------



## Taroth (28. November 2008)

Uns hat  mal ein gm mit special skin (kein normale rasse oder sowas) auf nem pferd in ZA beim kloppen zugeguckt und uns geärgert xD war aber schrecklich witzig mit dem rumzualbern =)


----------



## Yagilius (28. November 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> nein es geht darum, das wenn einmal ein ordentlich lustiger thread gemacht wird,
> sofort von solche leuten wie quasi zerstört wird.
> 
> warum machst du nen fullqoute ?
> ...



heast sei net so gemein und zum Thema.. mir hat daweil nur ein GM zugewunken nichts besonderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crav3n (28. November 2008)

Zu Zeiten von Molten Core, vor ca. 3 1/2 Jahren, kam uns auch mal einer im Raid besuchen. Wir waren gerade dabei Gehennas zu tryn, da hat er sich einfach daneben gestellt und uns für jeden Wipe ausgelacht... nicht nett aber trotzdem funny, gab irgendwie nen Ansporn den Sack mal zulegen... also Gehennas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sprite13 (28. November 2008)

Um mal wieder zurück auf das Thema zu kommen : Die Idee das ein Boss mir marken bringt find ich garnicht so schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamaji (28. November 2008)

Ja der darf das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schade dass mir sowas nie passiert^^


----------



## EisblockError (28. November 2008)

lol am besten müsste der jetzt in die gilde >ICH DROP NIX!< gehen, sonst versuchen alle ihn zu killen^^
Naja, ich glaub ich hab mal einen gesehen, der meinem Kumpel geholfen hat


----------



## fisker31 (28. November 2008)

Ich hatte schon mehrere Treffen mit GMs. Leider hab ich nur eins davon mal mit Fraps aufgezeichnet. Also ich habe eigentlich alle aufgezeichnet, aber nicht bei Youtube hochgeladen.

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=bd8x6IBEIDY

Viel Spaß beim gucken.


----------



## EisblockError (28. November 2008)

fisker31 schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon mehrere Treffen mit GMs. Leider hab ich nur eins davon mal mit Fraps aufgezeichnet. Also ich habe eigentlich alle aufgezeichnet, aber nicht bei Youtube hochgeladen.
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=bd8x6IBEIDY
> 
> Viel Spaß beim gucken.




Lol, wiso hasse dich denn mit ihm getroffen? achja, wenn das vid kein fake is sind wir gleicher server und gleiche Fraktion, Alli 4TW


----------



## Magician.^ (28. November 2008)

Mh ich hab schon öfters nen GM gesehen

Hab Sie aber mit RP angelockt (obwohl ich kein wirklciher RPler bin, aber mit GMs macht es Fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


http://my.buffed.de/user/176374/blog/view/1970086133

hier die screens^^


----------



## Dranay (28. November 2008)

Ich hab auch mal nen GM solang belabert, biss er sich mir gezeigt hat, wollte unbedingt nen Screenshot mit ihm machen^^ War ziemlich cool.


----------



## ink0gnito (28. November 2008)

1x in Mecha hero, war die tür wieder mal buggy (vorm fix) da kam ein GM und hat die tür aufgemacht ;D war female gnom, aber hat leider keine giraffen geholt <:


----------



## Dezi (28. November 2008)

hm...also:
1. : ich hab ma nen gm gesehn und war sogar mit ihm inner grp!!!...^^  hatte nen pro mit nem nicht droppenden questitem...und er wollte einfach gucken, ob das vlt daran liegt, dass ich in nem raid bin...^^
2. : ich habe auch versucht den gm zu betrachten...wie es auf den screenis in #1 zu sehen ist...ich konnte das nicht machen..kommt mir also schon etwas komisch vor... 
[attachment=5925:WoWScrnS...8_004038.jpg]
jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ich wies...da war ich low lvl....^^


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (28. November 2008)

wo kann man sich schön feststecken so das die automatische version versagt ?


----------



## Psychosandman (28. November 2008)

Als man damals noch auf das Gasthaus in Goldhain konnte waren da vor nem Jahr so 6 Hordler drauf u. da war dann auch ein Gm u. hat alle gedroht zubannen wenn die da nicht runter kommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## atischa (28. November 2008)

Ich und RL kollege haben auch einen GM ingame gesehen und er machte sich nen spass daraus und nach dem helfen uns in Priraten Gnome zu verwandeln war 1h Debuff war auch recht witzig=)[attachment=5926:WoWScrnS...8_153644.jpg]


----------



## Yaresh (28. November 2008)

Ich hab 2x einen GM gesehen.
1. Ich war mit meiner Hexe in den Düstermarschen questen und hab bei den Turm, welcher von den Desateuren besetzt ist, einen verbuggten Mob gemeldet.
Als der Gm das behoben hat hab ich indirekt gefragt ob er sich mal zeigen könnte. Was er dann auch für ein paar Secunden gemacht hat^^
2. Fds-Raid Alaar war verbuggt. Er hat nicht die Plattformen gewechselt, am Tank keinen Schaden gemacht und hat mit 1% überlebt. Haben das gemeldet, der GM hat ihn in Phase 2 versetzt. Als er lag hat er sich dann gezeigt.


----------



## Cr3s (28. November 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Sicher darf das ein GM du hast ja seine hilfe gebraucht bzw. der schurke
> jetzt bleibt es ihm überlassen wie er euch hilft.
> 
> entweder per wisper
> ...


so hab ich nun? *scherz*

Ich hab nem gm mal nen mob gezeigt der im Boden stand und mich geschlagen hat, ich konnt den nicht angreifen nur immer weggehen.


----------



## Nirsan (28. November 2008)

hab auch schon mal n gm gesehen...bin in einem der katapulte auf der höllenfeuerhalbinsel festgesteckt und ruhestein hatte cd also hab ich gm gerufen...
der hat versucht mich rauszubekommen...als erstes hat er ein erbeben verursacht und mich dann in einen mini elefanten verwandelt....hat aber auch nicht funktioniert dann hat er mich einfahc nach sw geportet


----------



## Ancient (28. November 2008)

@Dranay's Sig:

01010111 01101111 00100000 01110011 01101001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01101101 01100101 01101001 01101110 01100101 00100000 00110001 00110000 00100000 01000001 01100011 01101000 01101001 01100101 01110110 01100101 01101101 01100101 01101110 01110100 01110000 01110101 01101110 01101011 01110100 01100101 00100000 01110101 01101110 01100100 00100000 01101101 01100101 01101001 01101110 00100000 01010100 01101001 01110100 01100101 01101100 00111111 00100000 00111011 00101001

[Wer das lesen kann bekommt nen (virtuellen) Keks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ]


----------



## nengo (28. November 2008)

jo hier, in silbermond :-) ein kumpel wollte mir irgend einen bug zeigen und der gm war mehr oder weniger zufällig da .komisch, dass ich sogar mit shift+klick sehen konnte, dass es ein gnom war, obwohl ich selber troll bin; er musste uns auch glatt in tolle lepra gnome verwandeln :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (29. November 2008)

Ich kenn eine die hat auch mal eine GM gesehen also es war so...



Wir waren in eine Kara run und irgenwie ging die ini nich und Dann haben wir einTicket geschrieben und dann kam auf einmal der Gm ich hab ihn leider nicht geshene 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agrimor (29. November 2008)

Hab mal des Nächtens in Crossroads auf meinen Twinkpartner gewartet, als ein GM auftauchte, uns alle etwas verwandelte und mit Eventfood beschenkte. Dem war wohl nur langweilig, weil er auf die Frage, was ihn herführt nur meinte, dass er mal schaun wollte, wie es uns hier so geht ^^

Und weil das weiter oben jemand in Zweifel gezogen hatte: Man konnte seinen Char problemlos betrachten.


----------



## ChAzR (6. Mai 2009)

Als ich anfing mit WoW habe ich einmal einen GM im Brachland getroffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ichrenne mit meinem lvl 16 Krieger die südliche Goldstraße entlang auf einmal stand vor mir ein riesen Drache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich dachte so moment der war eben noch nicht da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



natürlich bin ich erstmal weggelaufen aber entkomm mal einem gm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



war sehr lustig ^^ er hat mich sogar mal groß gemacht ^^ aber leider nur kurz ^^

aber das war schon ne lustige angelegenheit ^^


----------



## Arunnir (6. Mai 2009)

Ancient schrieb:


> @Dranay's Sig:
> 
> 01010111 01101111 00100000 01110011 01101001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01101101 01100101 01101001 01101110 01100101 00100000 00110001 00110000 00100000 01000001 01100011 01101000 01101001 01100101 01110110 01100101 01101101 01100101 01101110 01110100 01110000 01110101 01101110 01101011 01110100 01100101 00100000 01110101 01101110 01100100 00100000 01101101 01100101 01101001 01101110 00100000 01010100 01101001 01110100 01100101 01101100 00111111 00100000 00111011 00101001
> 
> ...



Übersetzung: Wo sind meine 10 Achievementpunkte und mein Titel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



pwned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yangsoon (6. Mai 2009)

ich hab leider noch nie nen gm gesehn ich weis zwar das mal einer vor mir stand aber der war unsichtbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shandron (6. Mai 2009)

Ich zock seit Release und hab noch nie nen GM gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (6. Mai 2009)

Schreibt dem GM einfach, wenn ihrdas nächste mal mit ihm sprecht und er fragt ob ihr noch nen Wunsch habt etc. am ende des gesprächs dass ihr noch nie  nen GM gesehn habt, wenn se gut drauf sind spawnen se kurz neben euch und winken...nix dolles son GM.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (6. Mai 2009)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Fanbois inc?
> 
> Was ist an nem GM so toll?
> Ich verstehs echt nicht , sorry
> ...



this.


----------



## 50Cent200 (6. Mai 2009)

http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/1401/30509320.jpg

war in kara, vor dem kurator waren ein paar mobs verbuggt, aber wieso sich der gm gezeigt hat, kp^^


----------



## king1608 (6. Mai 2009)

Yangsoon schrieb:


> ich hab leider noch nie nen gm gesehn ich weis zwar das mal einer vor mir stand aber der war unsichtbar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du weisst das das etwas Merkwürdig klingt ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So ein bisschen like:"Das war mein Unsichtbarer Freund" xD

Naja GM´s Gesehen das Vergnügen hatte ich leider bis jezt nur Auf Pics von Freunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (6. Mai 2009)

noch nie einen gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


will ich auch net ^^ hab ich ja nix von außer er bringt mir was mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eranuri (6. Mai 2009)

Also GM 2 mal gesehen. ein mal damals in kara, war der prinz verbuggt...
das zweite mal war es eine Gemeinschaftsaktion der Gilde Khaz Rokk Ahn auf dem Server die Arguswacht. 
Ein RP-Server wohlbemerkt. 
Wir als gilde haben ein Riesengroßes Feuerwerk veranstaltet und unser leader hat GM´s eingeladen und die haben dann auch Teilgenommen. 
Leider habe ich durch die Formatierung keine Screenes mehr, aber lasst euch sagen es war ein wunderbares ereignis. Die Gm´s zwei oder Drei auf einmal waren gut eine halbe bis dreiviertel stunde da und haben mit uns ingame gefeiert.... 
Für die leute die nun sagen : lol was seid ihr für welche, ich hab an Slyvester besseres zu tun... hatten wir auch, durchaus, deswegen haben wir "neujahr" einfach mal ein paar stunden vorgezogen. 
Wie gesagt, war ein tolles erlebnis ein tier zu sein, durch die luft zu fliegen oder wenn man brüllt als Eule: ich brenne meine armen Federn, das man dann ein güldenes schutzschild um sich hatte.


----------



## Kronas (6. Mai 2009)

ich hab schön öfters welche gesehen:
einmal nicht wirklich gesehen, war nach meinem ersten todesminen run (ahh wow classic *schwärm*) da kam ich am ende raus und meine gruppe wurde zu piraten verwandelt

dann noch 2 mal bei rp events, einmal in if als eine katze, die den raum mit repbots schmückte und einmal als aktiver teilnehmer einer schlacht als riesenschlange

dann hab ich noch mit einem geangelt, als ich irgendwie kein angeldailyquestitem looten konnte und er hat etwas mit mir geangelt

dann noch ein letztes mal mit meinem kleinen druiden, hatte ticket auf und plötzlich stand er als schreckenslord neben mir

(leider nurnoch vom angeln screenshots, da ich windows neu machen musste vor nem jahr)


----------



## ZAM (6. Mai 2009)

Viel interessanter als Ingame wäre "Ich hab schon nen GM RL gesehen und wurde nicht gebannt" *g*


----------



## Kronas (6. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Viel interessanter als Ingame wäre "Ich hab schon nen GM RL gesehen und wurde nicht gebannt" *g*


schön in blauer robe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sypher (7. Mai 2009)

Ich hab schon mehrere gesehen....

Das eine mal war in BC, ich war mit einem befreundeten Hexenmeister auf dieser Insel mit den Untoten in der nähe von Southshore (glaub ich) und es war halt 3 Uhr Nachts...
Da hab ich das Ticket mit den geistreichen Worten:"Uns ist langweilig..." eröffnet.

Naja keine 5min Später fragte der GM: "Hallo Shvialah, hast du gerade Zeit mit mir darüber zu reden warum du aus Langeweile ein Ticket eröffnest?"
Ich:"Naja, es ist 3 Uhr Nachts, mein Kumpel und ich sind alleine in der Gilde online, und ich glaube, dass um 3 Uhr Nachts nicht wirklich viele Tickets geschrieben werden...
Daher dachte ich: Ich schreibmal nen Ticket und frag mal nen GM ob er mit uns ein bisschen um die Häuser ziehen will."

Ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht, wir haben dann wirklich diese Insel mit dem GM "erkundet" ein bissle über die (möglichen) Erweiterungen/Patches gelabert.... und das geile war: Mein Hexerkollege meinte: "Deine GM Robe mag ja schön und toll sein, aber zieh was cooleres an!"

Und der hatte auf einmal das komplette Frostfeuerornat an (T3)!
meinte aber dann noch:"Sagt das bitte nicht meinen Chef´s! Ich soll ja eigentlich nur in Arbeitskleidung herumlaufen."


Dann hatte ich noch einen im Zwergenstartgebiet... der sollte einem mit ner Charakterwiederherstellung helfen und ich bin wirklich REIN zufällig da lang gelaufen!! Da stand ein GM in FREIER Wildbahn! Ich schwöre!

Jedenfalls war das ein Mensch und ich (nach Zwergenart und RP Server!)
"Ihr Menschen seid ja nicht mal trinkfest! Kippt doch schon nach nem Moondbeerensaft um!"

Da hat der mir echt 20 Dunkles zwergisches Lagerbier in mein Inv gepackt und mich herausgefordert! (naja ich hatte wie gesagt den Rassenvorteil ;-) )


Und zuletzt; Der Druiden-only-Greifenmeister der Mondlichtung war verbuggt und hat alle Buffs, Fläschchen und Elixiere einfach verschwinden lassen...
Also schreib ich ein Ticket (nachdem ich es 3 mal geprüft hatte) nach ein paar minuten steht da diese Taurenkuh in Blauer Robe neben mir, mit GRÜNER Schrift über dem Kopf und spricht mich an O_o ?

Naja sie meint: "Zeig mir das doch mal!"
Ich buff mich also, MdW, Dornen und noch einmal Beweglichkeitselixier, sprech die Greifentuse an, verlier meine Buffs, fliege los...
und auf einmal steh ich mitten in Darnassus und neben mir immernoch GM-Taurenkuh...

Auf jedenfall oftmals coole gesellen, die ich da hatte ^_^


----------



## Korkmaz (7. Mai 2009)

Ich hab auch schonmal ein getroffen Ingame auf "Der Rat von Dalaran" da habe ich ein Botter erwischt (vor WotLK) der Urfeuer farmte in Schergrat und dann kam er persönlich vorbei um sich das anzuschauen. B11 Hexer mit selben Equip wie der GM vom TE =) nur kam meiner schon als Schildkröte an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mintilol (7. Mai 2009)

Habe leider noch keinen GM gesehen... aber wieso auch ? Ist ja nichts besonderes bei, oder ? O.o


----------



## Tweika (7. Mai 2009)

50Cent200 schrieb:


> http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/1401/30509320.jpg
> 
> war in kara, vor dem kurator waren ein paar mobs verbuggt, aber wieso sich der gm gezeigt hat, kp^^


.


 Bei uns war das za event verbuggt hatte einfach iwann aufgehört und dabei waren wir so gut in der Zeit *heul* naja wir haben Ein gm Ticket beschrieben und der gm meinte dann das er uns das event nicht zurück setzen kann. Jemand hat ihn dann gefragt, ob er dann wenigstens was lustiges machen kann - schwupp stand ein Gnom vor uns der getanzt und gelacht hat... Ein paar von uns (mich leider nicht) hat er in Frösche verwandelt.


----------



## Sumpfkraut (7. Mai 2009)

Mein bisher einzigsten GM, den ich richtig gesehen hatte, war in HdZ4, glaube im Januar war das, Arthas und Mal Ganis waren beide unbesiegbar, sprich si hörten nicht auf zu kämpfen... Naja, Ticket geschrieben und gewartet und gewartet,nach 15 Minuten gingen alle aus Gruppe, ich wartete noch 5 Minuten, auf einmal erscheint nen mensch vor mir xD. Man war das aufregend, mein erster GM in virtuellen echt!!! Naja , ich ihm das problem erklärt, er dann egsagt er kümmere sich drumm, dann meinte er ich soll ihm folgen, und er lotste mich zu nem Haus wo ich warten sollte... Naja, dann rief er mich und ich konnte die Truhe looten, hatten uns dann noch ne halbe stunde unterhalten, über seine Arbeit etc. und dann hat er sich in einen, naja so ein vieh wie beim TE da verwandelt, und meinte das wär ihre wirkliche Erscheinungsform. Dann fragte ich, ob er nicht ein paar coole Posen machen könne, für nen paar Screenshots(leider hab ich die net mehr) und er flog dann rum usw. war schon richtig gutes gefühl, einen mal zu sehen, sonst schreibt man ja nur mit ihnen.


----------



## Fedaykin (7. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Viel interessanter als Ingame wäre "Ich hab schon nen GM RL gesehen und wurde nicht gebannt" *g*




Wie muss man sich denn diesen "bann" vorstellen?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dufurius (7. Mai 2009)

Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege aber dürfen nicht seit kurzem GM's in Game keine körperliche Gestalt mehr annehmen?


----------



## Caps-lock (7. Mai 2009)

Beim Verzauberungsformelfarmen in den Schwarzfelstiefen, hab ich mich dummerweise in der Arena eingesperrt. 
Naja Boss kaputt und dann mal neugierig gewesen, was denn hinter dem Gitter ist.
Das Gitter ging zu und da mein Ruhestein noch 40 minuten hatte, hab ich nen GM angeschrieben.
Der erschien dann als Eule (ich bin auch Druide) und hat mich mit Schnee- und Feuerbällen beworfen ^^.


----------



## Brainmaster (7. Mai 2009)

Hab einmal einen gesehen, war damals in Kara als der Prinz verbuggt war... Da kam er elfengleich angeflogen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab da auch irgendwo noch nen screen von liegen


----------



## Maine- (7. Mai 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege aber dürfen nicht seit kurzem GM's in Game keine körperliche Gestalt mehr annehmen?




Ka

aber hdz4^^ jemand wollte sein trinket umgetauscht haben^^  kommt der gm verwandelt uns in lustige stinktiere katzen usw . er selbst war ein zombie^^ selbst das hunterpet hat er in nen mensch verwandelt^^ sah schon cool aus^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (7. Mai 2009)

Maine- schrieb:


> Ka
> 
> aber hdz4^^ jemand wollte sein trinket umgetauscht haben^^  kommt der gm verwandelt uns in lustige stinktiere katzen usw . er selbst war ein zombie^^ selbst das hunterpet hat er in nen mensch verwandelt^^ sah schon cool aus^^
> 
> ...



ich sag dir, wenn ein GM meinen Knurrer(Wolf) in einen Menschen verwandelt - werde ich auch zum Tier ;D (Enrage ftw)


----------



## Suki2000 (7. Mai 2009)

Ich hab schon 2 x nen GM im Game getroffen einmal in BK ( damals zu BC zeiten) als  das Tor zum 2 Boss nachen Tod nemmer aufgehen wollte ( hat mir sogar nen add das mir nachlief gekillt), dazu bat er mich einen alten Gildenkollegen einen Gruß auszurichten(was ich natürlich tat^^). Das 2x im Brachland mit mein Druiden nachdem ich aussen BG raus war und mich dort ein spieler verbale(Game/Privat) beleidigt hatte. Dachte nur lol was rennt an mir vorbei BÄM nen GM^^ also abschied hat er mich in nen Ninja verwandelt.

P.S: Hab leider keine Screens mehr ;( (scheiss Virus-.- aufen Pc gehabt naja ist klar alles neu installen-_-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasching (7. Mai 2009)

Bei uns hat ein GM mal einen Drachen nach cr geschickt und ein 80er hat ihn dann nach og getankt ^^ der GM ist wohl unsichtbar nebenher gelaufen weil plötzlich war ich ein Präriehund.  ( hab an dem Drachen Stäbe geskillt )


----------



## Bablione (7. Mai 2009)

1 oder 2 tage nach patch 3.1 in Eisenschmiede.

Man beachte die Meldung wenn man versucht nen GM zu buffen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prof. (7. Mai 2009)

ich weiß noch... zur anfangszeit als ich wow gezockt hab.... da haben sich die GMs laufent in IF getroffen und flogen im AH und vor der Bank rum....

den letzten den ich gesehen hab war in einem schlachtfeld xD


----------



## deathmagier (7. Mai 2009)

Bablione schrieb:


> 1 oder 2 tage nach patch 3.1 in Eisenschmiede.
> 
> Man beachte die Meldung wenn man versucht nen GM zu buffen.
> 
> ...



hmm die meldung hab ich öfters bekommen wenn ich den drachen von der turnierdayli gleich nach dem er gespawnt ist angreifen wollte


----------



## szene333 (7. Mai 2009)

Ich war im Oktober 2008, kurz vor Wotlk, mal wieder in Strath wegen Baronmount. Damals gab es den bug, dass sich nach dem killen der Montositäten die Tür zu nicht öffnete. Kurz nachdem ich das Ticket geschrieben habe (nachts), wurde ich zuerst vom GM angewhispert. Anschließend stand er vor mir und erzählte mir von dem bug, sodass er schließlich direkt die Tür zum Baron öffnete. Naja, das Mount habe ich bis heute nicht ( 139 runs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## wlfbck (7. Mai 2009)

deathmagier schrieb:


> hmm die meldung hab ich öfters bekommen wenn ich den drachen von der turnierdayli gleich nach dem er gespawnt ist angreifen wollte


daily nicht dayli. http://www.wowhead.com/?achievement=975


----------



## ={Lighting Blood}= SentoX (7. Mai 2009)

hmm keine ahnung warum son wirbel darum gemacht wird.. bei 99% der fälle sind die gms nichtmal ingame sonderna rbeiten über ein Tool das sie mit dem server in verbindung bringt

es gibt fälle wo gms tatsächlich im spiel sein müssen um zuhelfen diese sind allerding mittlerweile relativ selten und selbst wenn es vorkommt sind sie normalerweise unsichtbar das heisst keine Hitbox und kein model sie können selbstverständlich sichtbar sein aber das kommt dann auf den jeweiligen gm an.. 

eigentlich sieht man nur auf Privatservern regelmässig gms (weil diejenigen da gerne mal mit ihrem gm tag angeben wollen ^^)


----------



## Reflox (7. Mai 2009)

Hab schon paar mal GMs gesehen. Einmal hat mich einer auf ne Insel geportet wo son GM mit ner GM-Waffe stand, war total lustig da er immer wieder irgendwelche mobs hin portete 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(kein loot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Bashti (7. Mai 2009)

ich zu mc zeiten


----------



## Oliviera (7. Mai 2009)

Zu Kara-Zeiten. Als wir auf den restlichen Raid warteten war da ein lvl1 Nacktelf und portete überall Riesenhühner hin, die Viecher waren sehr angriffslustig... gab leider keinen Loot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG


----------

